# Fluffy the rabbit



## Yvonne G (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a little female lion-head rabbit - Fluffy - who lives in the back yard. She has a nice burrow dug under the dog house, and I have food and water for her behind the dog house. She co-exists with my old doberman, who is going blind and is hard of hearing. Grace, the dog, loves to chase cats, so when Fluffy decided to abandon Dudley's pen, where I originally housed her, for the back yard, I figured she would be chased by the dog and go back to the safety of the tortoise pen. But no, they seem to peacefully co-exist. I've only seen Grace chase Fluffy once, and that was showing off for me.

So this a.m. I opened the gate to go out to pick up horse poop and here's the sight that awaited me:







I don't suppose I'm going to be able to keep her in the yard now that she has discovered the lettuce garden.


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 20, 2012)

I think Fluffy is in heaven now that she has found all those goodies...


----------



## ada caro (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks so happy!


----------



## wellington (Mar 20, 2012)

OOPS, I got caught look. Very cute


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 20, 2012)

She is just doing quality control taste testing for the tortoises.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 21, 2012)

sweet ! 
I love rabbits, but they can be a little stinky! Lol


----------

